# Gas/stomach growling during PMS



## celera (Jul 20, 2017)

During PMS and heavy days of my period, I get lots of gas even when I restrict my diet to bland foods. But gurgles are the worst are night. I drink herbal teas like ginger, mint and chamomile when the growling bothers me. But when I go back to bed, it usually comes back. One night, I only got 2 hours of sleep. If I lived in a Viverzi commercial, my gut would be pushing me out of bed to a party. How to I make my stomach quiet long enough for me to fall asleep? Is it possible to sleep well when you have PMS?


----------



## Helen123 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi, I used to have a similar problem, also was a problem with toilet because of pains. I was looking that time for a normal gynecologist, but one of them was sweet but didn't help me at all, the second one was a lady, who conducted me several tests, it was not cheap at all, so I decided to find smb else. I remember smb advised me a good site called OVU fertility network. Really good thing for people looking for gynecologists, fertility specialist etc, there were lots of them in different countries. There I found my gynecologist Dr Gomez, she was helpful and understanding, tests didn't cost too much and she prescribed me oral contraceptives (I have a boyfriend and we are not ready to have a baby)... I didn't believe, but it worked. The first month there was problem with weight, but later everything connected with PMS stabilized


----------



## celera (Jul 20, 2017)

Helen, what kind of tests did you get?


----------

